# Angel veil Ram compatibility?



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey everyone. I had bought a couple of angel veil rams at a lfs. At the time I thought it was a male and female. Here it is a month later and both have grown. Guess what both are males. They are in my 75 gallon tank, with no signs of aggression except at feeding time. My question is can I add a couple of regular german blue ram females or are they incompatible? As I have asked the original lfs and all they have is a male left they said they can get more in but no guarantees with a female. If not does anyone know of any breeders out there? Any opinions or advice is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Seems like there are new versions of rams coming out a lot these days. Or maybe they're just named funny. Do you have pictures of yours? I've never heard/seen those before. 

As far as compatibility I can't say. Maybe somebody more proficient in rams can help roud:


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Lub they call it that because the body is shaped somewhat like an angelfish with longer fins. I saw them at a petco around here. I guess you would treat them like a regular GBR.


----------



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

There is a picture of one here on the forum under photography. I believe it was posted 9-26-2013. Thanks for the replies. I am thinking they have been selectively bred for those traits, but would be able to reproduce with normal GBR's. Anyone with experience or advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

They're mutated GBRs, just basically line bred until certain aspects are reached. They're extremely sensitive, and the two my buddy bought never came out of hiding until one day one swam all the way to the top, flipped over, and sank to the bottom. I believe from what we read about them at the time, they have a mutated stomach that makes them prone to swim bladder issues and they have trouble competing for food. 

We had no clue they were angel rams, but they didn't last long.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what you have are balloon rams. i believe its a mutation where some of the vertebra are missing so the get the balloon shape. the can be breed with normal blue rams. im not sure if there are any problems that will come from the breeding or not but i dont know how many balloon type will come from a spawn


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh. Those balloon rams look just wrong IMO


----------

